# Best Laptop............!!



## DαrєDєvił (Feb 28, 2009)

hiii,,,,friends......m searching for a laptop under rs.25,000....i dont need for ny business purpose etc......simply for home usage nd multimedia,net nd games....nyone knows abt a laptop under this category with cool features can help me.....thkx..


----------



## desiibond (Feb 28, 2009)

Acer Aspire 4520 or 4530


----------



## ravi4kiran (Mar 10, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Acer Aspire 4520 or 4530


 
I wouldnt rely on Acer simply because I have felt the frustration of having one!
I will recommend Dell. Contrary to belief you will get Dell for around 30K, dont loose your hard earned money just because you want to save 5K today.
Dell Vostro (Business purposes) Inspiron (home) is good entry level choice.
You can think of HCL, but if you can spend a little extra go for Dell.
-Regards
RK


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 10, 2009)

ravi4kiran said:


> I wouldnt rely on Acer simply because I have felt the frustration of having one!
> I will recommend Dell. Contrary to belief you will get Dell for around 30K, dont loose your hard earned money just because you want to save 5K today.
> Dell Vostro (Business purposes) Inspiron (home) is good entry level choice.
> You can think of HCL, but if you can spend a little extra go for Dell.
> ...




Why Acer is bad ?? 

who told u !!


----------



## deepakchan (Mar 10, 2009)

I use an acer aspire one. I dont think its bad.


----------



## ravi4kiran (Mar 12, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Why Acer is bad ??
> 
> who told u !!


 
Acer is not just bad its WORST! take my word for it
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


deepakchan said:


> I use an acer aspire one. I dont think its bad.


 
I have used Acer Aspire 5101 for past 2years,
Presently having Blue Screen error, which No one is able to solve,
I have spent 7K already over the 38K i spent for this stupid junk
Also cutomer service at the service center and Acer Mall, Jayanagar is too bad.

Instead spend few more bucks and go for a sturdy laptop from Dell. Even HP is good i hear.
Dont give to the lure of getting a cheap laptop, because in most probability its really CHEAP.

Regards,
RK


----------



## desiibond (Mar 12, 2009)

^^ROFLMAO. There are lot of people using 4530 and 4520. Take everone's word for it 

No reasoning, no explanation, nothing. And you say "take my word for it". Who are you and why should someone just take your word.

FYI, here are few facts about Acer.
Q3 2008:

The top performing PC OEMs in the quarter remained to be Hewlett-Packard (HP) Co., Dell Inc., Acer Inc., Lenovo Group and Toshiba Corp
The highest y-o-y growth, however, belonged to Taiwan-based Acer, which registered 78.8 percent and with 9.6 million units shipped
no.3 in notebook market share behind HP and Dell.

Why should we listen to you????


----------



## ravi4kiran (Mar 12, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^ROFLMAO. There are lot of people using 4530 and 4520. Take everone's word for it
> 
> No reasoning, no explanation, nothing. And you say "take my word for it". Who are you and why should someone just take your word.
> 
> ...


 

I have used Acer Aspire 5101, AMD Turion, nVidia graphics card, 512 MB RAM
I made this purchase in Jan 2006.
Along with me my friend also made the purchase.
In march 2006, both our DVD drives stopped functioning in a gap of few weeks.
Since it was under waranty I got it replaced in about a weeks time (Example of poor quality of 
service)
Then I had a problem with the Screen, the Screen has patches of colors, and was replaced with 
a new one.
Afte a year of the purchase, I started to notice huge difference of performance. In a few 
weeks, I started getting Blue Screen errors.
First like most of you would think, i thought its a hard disk error. I took to service center, 
they asked me to replace Hard Disk, I shelled oout 3.5K to get a 160 GB Seagate HDD.
The very next day I again got the error, I took it to the Service center, They took the laptop 
for extensive analysis. After this they charged me basic labor cost and said, the MotherBoard 
has to be replaced, It  would cost me 10K
I was dumbstruck. 
They also said that the motherboard is not easily available ( I fought with them a lot to 
reduce the cost, but in vain)
Finally I took it to the Acer Mall, Jayanagar, Banaglore, the place from where I bought it.
They said they have to do a Chip Level Servicing
And assured me that I dont have to pay if the problem persisted.
They did the servicing for 2 weeks, And at the end charged me 3k. I was releived that i didnt 
have to replace the mother board, After using for few weeks, the problem again came. I was 
devastated. I took on the people. They took the laptop back (they didnt give me any receipt 
earlier) They had the laptop for observation for few days and said, they didnt see the problem 
and hence cant return the money.
Now I'm in Chennai, and still having the problem. I was able to use my laptop intemittently 
but always in a few hours, blue screen error popped up (I have serarched Internet forums on 
the Error Code etc, lot of people out there have turned hopeless with this)
2 days back I again tried giving it to a good laptop service shop ( Laptop Support, 
Gandinagar, Chennai) They reinstalled OS, drivers, formatted HDD) 
Windows started, they called me and said I have to pay 1k. I agreed. again I got a call from 
them saying It will take few more hours, as another 'Virus' has come.
Later they said, the same problem is coming, and nothing can be done.
Hence my tryst continues. When I said take my word, it was not because I think I'm Mr Moore of 
INtel or something, but because I think I have faced enough problems to understand the value 
of going for a reliable soultion than for a cheap Fix.
I fully understand that Acer is among the top selling brands. But what it means that they are 
able to market their products better, may be because of placing them in good price margins, 
may be because of Hrihik Roshan. It doesnt say anything about the Service quality, or robustness of the system.
I will you consider all the loop holes while making your buying decision. 
I'm ready to take head on any Acer Devotee in this forum!
Let the war begin!
-RK
"Hate Acer"


----------



## desiibond (Mar 12, 2009)

Gosh. 

First of all, this is 2009. Enjoy yourself ranting against Acer. If it makes you happy, go on!!!

But remember one thing. Your laptop had a problem doesn't mean that entire company is bad. Do you think that every single laptop made by HP or Dell are brilliant. NOOOOO. These bad service incidents do happen in lot of brands, thanks to few ignorant support personnel. 

I am in no mood to wage a fight here. now, getting back to the actual topic.


----------



## ravi4kiran (Mar 12, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Gosh.
> 
> First of all, this is 2009. Enjoy yourself ranting against Acer. If it makes you happy, go on!!!
> 
> ...


 

What do mean this is 2009! You think the problems with Acer dont happen any more? I can point to loads of people who have recently bought Acer and and are repenting like hell. 
I understand that this is after all electronics and it can go wrong, but the sheer frequency
with which you come across problems in Acer itself is a point in case. 
If you are even slightly aware of the reputation Acer enjoys in the user community you will never recommed Acer to anyone.
I have still to come across a satisfied Acer user, whereas I know loads of Dell HP Lenovo users who are happy about their decision.
If your comment is to be considered then there is not use of User reviews. because "Such problems happen to everyone" 
I hope you understand that 40K is not a small amount and the least we expect is simple programs to run effortlessly. (Not even speaking about Games)
The statistics that you have put for Acer is nothing but eyewash and I hope people see beyond their ads and cheap price points.
Now returing back to the topic! I wont talk abt this again in this thread.
-RK
PS: 
desiibond: I dont mean to be ranting, but you undergo the experience that I have undergone, only then would you understand.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 12, 2009)

Acer is the 3rd branded laptop high sales in INDIA in 2008 , my friend is using  ACER travelmate 5720 its superb performance , he just dropped down also still gr8

see if u need any proof go ahead buy a ACER laptop u ll see the difference


----------



## desiibond (Mar 12, 2009)

yep and I helped my friend to buy 4520 and it is still fine.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yup, I helped my friend buy a acer lappy too (model: 4530) and he is happy with it (and im too,,, considering tat nothing has gone wrong with it)


----------



## geek_rocker (Mar 17, 2009)

I had an acer aspire. Worst laptop I ever had.

Go for Dell or HP.


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 17, 2009)

cheap and best - acer , surely go for it ......

just a little and dell would be preferred by me but its sliglty costly.....

me too having acer a year old and excellent performance .


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 17, 2009)

I also have Acer and just love it. No problem 4730z.


----------



## DαrєDєvił (May 29, 2009)

Well,what About Compaq laptops..?R they best..?


----------



## DαrєDєvił (May 29, 2009)

i think compaq presario laptops r also best...


----------



## gcbeldar (May 29, 2009)

ravi4kiran said:


> I have used Acer Aspire 5101, AMD Turion, nVidia graphics card, 512 MB RAM
> I made this purchase in Jan 2006.
> Along with me my friend also made the purchase.
> In march 2006, both our DVD drives stopped functioning in a gap of few weeks.
> ...



It is not ACER it AMD, If search, U will get 1000 of problematic AMD Notebooks-ONE I AM with Compaq, Also Refer this month Digit Mag Lot of compliants about HP. Present DELL(VFM) is Best Next is Toshiba(Premium) in case of Notebook


----------



## desiibond (May 29, 2009)

gcbeldar said:


> It is not ACER it AMD, If search, U will get 1000 of problematic AMD Notebooks-ONE I AM with Compaq, Also Refer this month Digit Mag Lot of compliants about HP. Present DELL(VFM) is Best Next is Toshiba(Premium) in case of Notebook



wow. AMD Notebooks and not ACER notebooks?? That is news for me!!!!


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (May 29, 2009)

yes ..true i am having compaq amd laptop from 2 years 6 months it was in service centre .. and lot of frustation .. i think we don't see company while buying a laptop. just spec .. but i think buying  dell with Intel is best . i know it might be out of budget but buying  a laptop without good after sales service is u r gona have lots of frusation ... paying 5k is better and also opt for extended warranty after some month if u dont have money now .. bc these MNC have   made motherboard soo exp that u need to have extended warrenty okk 

my verdict is ONLY DELL


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 11, 2009)

do you really want the portablility ? at 25K bucks you'll get something like a net book so it'll be hard to play any games or watch HD movies on it.....but at 25K you can get a pretty good desktop that'll do all this and more......


----------

